# Windows Service / Application always running



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an application that I run on Windows Server 2008, but then when I log off the application will close. Is there a way which I can make this application always running even when I logg off the server, like a Windows Service?? I tried to create a Windows service using the sc command and it was successfully but when I go to start the service it will give me the following error:

Error 1053: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion... 

Any help with this please guys??? 

I would also appreciate if you can tell me if it can be done without creating a windows service. 


Many Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Any chance you could tell us what that application is otherwise we all are just grasping at straws and would be wasting our time.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

The program is called 'Temperature Sensor', basically it is a custom made application to monitor your temperature trough a USB Device so if the room temperature will get above certain degrees the servers will shutdown.

Hope this will help.

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A service is surely what you want since you don't want it to depend on someone's login. There are a number of tools for creating services, but I have been using a simple one in Process Hacker. Under the Tools menu in that very useful task manager, there is a "Create Service" option.

The "Fuchs Service Manager" also allows creation of new services.


----------

